# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Statusi i ardhshem i Kosovës!

## tani_26

*Pas perfundimit te bisedimeve per statusin e Kosoves, cili mendoni se do te jete ky Status?*

*1. Pavaresi e plote.
2. Pavaresi e kushtezuar.
3. Automomi.
4. Tjeter...*

----------


## zANë

_Deshiroj te jete Pavarsi e plote!!!!
Por nese i shikojme rrethanat ateher na ben te mendoj se pas te gjithave se pari do keminje Pamvarsi te kushtezuar!Te pakten tani per tani.Shpesoj qe ky mendim imi te jete gabim._

----------


## Llapi

1. Pavaresi e plote.
 Per ket eshte luftu per ket po punohet dhe e vetmja zgjedhje ne ket moment eshte kjo ndersa Bashkimi Kombetar eshte ne fazen e dyte

----------


## dardani8

pershendetje

nese pyetni per deshirat tona atehere ajo sdon  koment se e shte pamvarsia e plote.
mirepo nese shikojme pak a shume realitetin dhe servilizmin e politikes shqiptare kendej e andej kufirit  satatuti i kosoves do te jet diqka ndermejt autonomise dhe pamvarsise se kushtezuar.

dhashte zoti te jame gabim se do te kisha deshire qe te mos jete e vertet ajo qe thashe mirpo cdo indikacion tregon se atje eshte duke na cuar politika jone.

----------


## fjollat

Fatkeq&#235;sisht Komuniteti Nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar termin "status p&#235;rfundimtar t&#235; Kosov&#235;s" e ka z&#235;vend&#235;suar me termin "statusi i ardhsh&#235;m i Kosov&#235;s", gj&#235; q&#235; le hap&#235;sir&#235; p&#235;r interpretime (manipulime) t&#235; ndryshme... 
Nuk dua ta them, por m&#235;nyra e zvarritjes s&#235; procesit, m&#235; b&#235;n pesimiste p&#235;r opcionin e d&#235;shiruar- Pavar&#235;si t&#235; plot&#235;. 
Zoti e b&#235;ft&#235; mir&#235;.

----------


## Llapi

1. Pavaresi e plote.
Per ket eshte luftu per ket po punohet dhe e vetmja zgjedhje ne ket moment eshte kjo ndersa Bashkimi Kombetar eshte ne fazen e dyte

----------


## Nice_Boy

Pavarsi e kushtezuar mendoj un , pasi me sa po shihet Mitrovica don me shku papa..

Por ishalla keta politikant tan kan mend , edhe mundohen ma mire se po e dhan Mitrovicen me sna duhet as Kosova , pasi pasuria me e madhe eshte aty..

Kshtu mendoj un ndoshta edhe ndodh ndryshe..

Gjith te mirat

----------


## Davius

Votova per pavaresi te kushtezuar, sepse nese KFOR apo UNMIK, edhe pas pavarsimit do jene ne Kosove kjo eshte e sigurt, dhe le te nenkuptosh&#235; se eshte nje pavaresi e kushtezuar.

----------


## Pasiqe

Besoj do jete pavaresi e kushtezuar, ashtu si iu dha Maqedonise (ne vitin 1994 nese s'gaboj).

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Sipas mendimit tim, Kosova dhe populli i saj ka hyre ne nje faze historike dhe vendimtare per fatin e saj.
Nese ne tani nuk i zgjedhim problemet tona ashtu si duhet njehere e pergjithmone, athere me nuk do kete kohe per ne, sepse me as bashkesia nderkombetare, as bashkimi europian, as shba me nuk do kene kohe te miren me ne.
Koha eshte duke shkuar dhe eshte treni i fundit per ne, nese ne nuk jemi te zotit ta kapim kete tren atehere do behet shume vone per ne.

Sipas mendimit tim asnje politikan i Kosoves nuk duhet ta nenshkruaj me pake se pavarsia e plote. Me nuk ka kthim mbrapa.

----------


## Cappuccino

> Pas perfundimit te bisedimeve per statusin e Kosoves, cili mendoni se do te jete ky Status?
> 
> 1. Pavaresi e plote.
> 2. Pavaresi e kushtezuar.
> 3. Automomi.
> 4. Tjeter...



Une mendoj se do te jete pavaresi e kushtezuar. Pavaresin e plot (sovranitet) nuk e ka asnje shtet ne Bote. Mendoj se mbrojtja NATO-ja do te jete edhe me vite te tera ne Kosove e kjo nuk mund te quhet pavaresi e plot.
Pavaresi e plot do te thot te terhiqen te gjitha trupat e huaja dhe UNMIKU dhe t'i lehet ne dore institucioneve te Kosoves.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Sipas mendimit tim, Kosova dhe populli i saj ka hyre ne nje faze historike dhe vendimtare per fatin e saj.
Nese ne tani nuk i zgjedhim problemet tona ashtu si duhet njehere e pergjithmone, athere me nuk do kete kohe per ne, sepse me as bashkesia nderkombetare, as bashkimi europian, as shba me nuk do kene kohe te miren me ne.
Koha eshte duke shkuar dhe eshte treni i fundit per ne, nese ne nuk jemi te zotit ta kapim kete tren atehere do behet shume vone per ne.

Sipas mendimit tim asnje politikan i Kosoves nuk duhet ta nenshkruaj me pake se pavarsia e plote. Me nuk ka kthim mbrapa.

----------


## Davius

> Sipas mendimit tim asnje politikan i Kosoves nuk duhet ta nenshkruaj me pake se pavarsia e plote. Me nuk ka kthim mbrapa.


Mos ke frike se 'ato' nuk te bejne ceshtjen e Kosoves si kuiz, qe politikanet tone duhet te tregohen te matur kur te nenshkruhen...

P.sh. ato nuk te bejne keshtu qe ato te zgjedhin mes:

a) pavarsi te plote
b) pavarsi te kushtezuar
c) protektorat

Ato te ofrojne ne zgjedhje qe ti deshte apo s'deshte je i detyruar te pranosh, edhe mua s'me pelqejne ato policet e zinje neper Prishtine tere diten, por s'me pyet kush mua... pra zgjedhja e ardheshme do na jete e imponuar zoterinje te nderuar.

----------


## Davius

_Londër/Uashington, 2 shkurt 2006 /TN /QIK -_ 

Ekspertët britanikë për Ballkanin në analizat e tyre konsiderojnë se takimi i Grupit të Kontaktit në Londër paraqet konfirmimin se po shqyrtohet mënyra sesi të zyrtarizohet de fakto pavarësia e Kosovës. 

Analisti Tim Xhuda thotë se komunikata e Grupit të Kontaktit qartë thekson se vendimi de fakto tashmë është marrë dhe se Kosova do të fitojë pavarësinë e kushtëzuar. 

Ky qëndrim, sipas fjalëve të tij, para së gjithash shihet nga formulimi i komunikatës se "zgjidhja patjetër duhet të jetë e pranueshme për popullsinë e Kosoëvs". 

Në këtë kontekst, Tim Xhuda është i bindur se negociatat e Vjenës ndërmjet Beogradit dhe Prishtinës do të trajtojnë pozitën e serbëve në Kosovë dhe zbatimin e pavarësisë së kushtëzuar me probleme sa më të vogla.
"Nëse duam të jemi plotësisht të sinqertë, temë e negociatave nuk dë të jetë statusi i ardhshëm i Kosovës, por statusi i ardhshëm i serbëve në Kosovë. Jam i bindur se fuqitë e mëdha janë të vendosura që Kosova ta fitojë pavarësinë e kushtëzuar, ndërsa tani në rend dite janë detajet. Prandaj nuk habit dëshira e theksuar që bisedimet të përfundojnë deri në fund të këtij viti", tha për BBC-në Tim Xhuda. 

Edhe profesori i Universitetit të Oksfordit Mark Almond thotë se Kosova tashmë de fakto është e pavarur dhe se tani duhet konfirmuar nëse ekziston mundësia që territori të fitojë njëfarë statusi ndërkombëtarisht të njohur.
"Tani shtrohet çështja e kushteve dhe të rrethanave që do të ndikojnë në formësimin e marrëdhënieev të ardhshme. Kosova, Serbia, Maqedonia dhe të tjerët duhet të jetojnë njëri pranë tjetrit, pa marrë parasysh se cili do të jetë statusi juridk i Kosovës", Almond. 

Ndërkaq duke folur për opsionet që i mbesin Beogradit, Tim Xhuda tha se vetëm mund të përpiqet të shtrojë zgjidhje më të mirë të mundshme për serbët në Kosovë. 

Profesori nga Oksfordi Mark Almond gjithashtu beson se Beogradit i ka mbetur pak hapësirë për manovrim. Meqenëse Serbia nuk është në gjendje ta kthejë kontrollin mbi Kosovën, ajo duhet të niset në një rrugë tjetër dhe tek BE të përfitojë kushte më të mira për veten. 

Ndërkaq eksperti amerikan në Institutin KATO në Uashington Ted Karpenter tha për "Zërin e Amerikës" se konfirmimi se nuk ka kthim para vitit 1999, vë në dukje qëndrimin e thjeshtë të disa anëtarëve të Grupit të Kontaktit. Teza tjetër, tha ai, se nuk ka ndarje të Kosovës, drejtpërdrejt shkon në dobi të shqiptarëve që duan ta kontrollojnë tërë Kosovën e jo ta ndajnë. 

Karpenter thotë se Uashingtoni duhet të insistojë në faktin se Kosova është rast unik sepse në të kundërtën do të vehet në dyshim e drejta ndërkombëtare sa i përket disa republikave të Federatës ruse që dëshirojnë të shkëputen.

----------


## tani_26

Po e ritheksoj se ne kete sondazh kerkohet mendimi i juaj apo me sakte sipas kushteve vleresimi se cili mund te jete ky status e jo cfare do deshironit juve...
Eshte e padiskutueshme qe cdo shqiptar do deshironte pavaresine e plote per Kosoven...

Qe tu ndihmoj pak,duhet te merrni parasysh gjendjen e tanishme dhe rolin e Faktorit Nderkombetar si dhe te Grupit te Kontaktit..Gjithashtu duhet marre parasysh dhe roli i Serbise edhe pse kjo e fundit nuk mund te vendose per Statusin e Kosoves por mund te ndikoje rreth ketij statusi...

----------


## deqanas

mendoj (dhe deri diku edhe deshiroj) qe do te jete pavaresi e kushtezuar. dhe si kusht e shoh nje prezence minimale nderkombetare ne ks, por prezence kjo qe do ta monitoroj shtetformimin e kosoves. kur them prezence minimale, kam mendjen tek numri i monitoruesve nderkombetar qe duhet te jete sa me i ulet, mirepo duhet te kene kompetence te eliminojn faktor qe rrezikojn procesin shtetformues.

duke u nisur nga deshtimi i formimit te nje *shteti demkratik te mirefillt* ne shqiperi (se paku une e vleresoj te deshtuar), mendoj se edhe kombet e bashkuara e ndajn drone time se edhe ne kosove mund te deshton tentativa e formimit te nje shteti *te mirefillt dhe vertet demokratik*.

sido qe te vendoset - me kusht, apo pa kusht - shtetformimi dhe e ardhmja e kosoves varet vetem nga ne! varet shkalla e civilizimit qe do te tregojm ne te ardhmen... nga vullneti per ta respektuar ligjin, institucionet, fjalen e lire dhe mbi te gjitha jeten!

----------


## ideus

Opsionet jane dy: 1. Pavarsi e plote, 2. Pavarsi e kushtezuar. Por, pavarsisht statusit te ardhshem cilido te jete, Kosova do te mbetet nen mbikqyrje te rrept nderkombtare.

----------


## Blue_sky

Pavaresi e kushtezuar,pa dyshim.
Ka muaj qe eshte e qarte nga gjitha intervistat e politikaneve te ndryshem euro-perendimore ne gazetat me te rendesishme te vendit ku banoj.

----------


## Sabriu

Statusi p&#235;rfundimtar i Kosov&#235;s do t&#235; p&#235;rcaktohet n&#235; baz&#235; t&#235; rezolut&#235;s 1244,nj&#235; autonomi p&#235;rmbajt&#235;sore n&#235;n kuadrin e Serbis&#235;.
N&#235; kuadrin e k&#235;saj autonomie do t&#235; ket edhe miniautonomi q&#235; do t&#235; thot Kosova n&#235;n sovranitetin,teritorialitetin dhe integritetin e Serbis&#235; e b&#235;r&#235; cop/cop.Tani me v&#235;njen n&#235; praktik&#235; t&#235; planit t&#235; decentralizimit/kantonizimit/n&#235; Kosov&#235;,Kosova po shtrihet p&#235;rfundimisht n&#235; shtratin e saj t&#235; vdekjes.Shqiptar&#235;t e Kosov&#235;s do t&#235; gjenden mbrenda saj /Kosov&#235;s/ t&#235; shtrir&#235; n&#235; skllav&#235;ri t&#235; pam&#235;shirshme apo th&#235;n m&#235; kjart:do t&#235; jen&#235; t&#235; shtrir n&#235; nj&#235; varr masiv ku do t`iu shuhen &#235;ndrrat e kamotshme p&#235;r liri,shtet t&#235; pavarur e sovran dhe bashkim komb&#235;tar.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jemi t&#235; vonuar sepse kemi fjetur shum kur t&#235; tjer&#235;t nuk kan fjetur as nat&#235;n.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> Statusi përfundimtar i Kosovës do të përcaktohet në bazë të rezolutës 1244,një autonomi përmbajtësore nën kuadrin e Serbisë.
> Në kuadrin e kësaj autonomie do të ket edhe miniautonomi që do të thot Kosova nën sovranitetin,teritorialitetin dhe integritetin e Serbisë e bërë cop/cop.Tani me vënjen në praktikë të planit të decentralizimit/kantonizimit/në Kosovë,Kosova po shtrihet përfundimisht në shtratin e saj të vdekjes.Shqiptarët e Kosovës do të gjenden mbrenda saj /Kosovës/ të shtrirë në skllavëri të pamëshirshme apo thën më kjart:do të jenë të shtrir në një varr masiv ku do t`iu shuhen ëndrrat e kamotshme për liri,shtet të pavarur e sovran dhe bashkim kombëtar.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Jemi të vonuar sepse kemi fjetur shum kur të tjerët nuk kan fjetur as natën.



Edhe une pjeserisht pajtohem me kete mendin tendin, por besoj qe do e kemi dyte gabim.

Por siq po shifet shume qarte nderkombetaret prepe do na e bejne sic na kane bere si gjith herash.

----------

